# ID please



## J-A-X (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't own this pic, it was posted on an airbrush forum as a reference pic - they're debating what it actually is - some are saying a blue tongue, others have suggested a savannah monitor. 
Can anyone confidently ID this guy ? I can't even tell you if it's exotic or not.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 10, 2013)

Corucia zebrata.


----------



## chimerapro (Sep 10, 2013)

C.zebrata is correct. Solomons island monkey tailed skink similar in habits to our pink tongued skink. Also the worlds largest skink species if I'm not mistaken


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you so much guys, I knew it wasn't a bluey, but am clueless with exotics  I will let them know what they're trying to paint !


----------



## Performa (Sep 11, 2013)

Must say excellent photo


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 11, 2013)

The photo comes from here if you are interested plusit has a bit of info on it... teepee12.com/2012/07/28/why-is-he-smiling/solomon-island-prehensile-skink-2.

Blue


----------

